# Guinness Bottle. Can anyone give me any history and value of this bottle, I have been all over the Internet and not found a thing.



## John Russell (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2022)

never seen that Guinness label before, To me almost looks home made on a Computer or Printer. Most Guinness labels seem to have what some people call Lot#'s across labels. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2022)

After doing some research I see James Butler had a huge well known Grocery Store Chain in New York. In a 1906 Newspaper Ad I see he Advertizes selling Guinness Beer. So, Could he of added his own label to these Bottles? Possible I guess? What does the embossed side say, I can't read it? LEON.


----------



## John Russell (Dec 9, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> never seen that Guinness label before, To me almost looks home made on a Computer or Printer. Most Guinness labels seem to have what some people call Lot#'s across labels. LEON.


Hi thanks for that but please see attached photo


----------



## John Russell (Dec 9, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> After doing some research I see James Butler had a huge well known Grocery Store Chain in New York. In a 1906 Newspaper Ad I see he Advertizes selling Guinness Beer. So, Could he of added his own label to these Bottles? Possible I guess? What does the embossed side say, I can't read it? LEON.


It is the J&B trademark with as far as I can gather has the name "Jewsbury & Brown" directly under the J&B


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2022)

Does that Bottle have an internal threaded screw top?


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi John,

Sorry to dissapoint but the Jewsbury, Brown bottle is from a large manufacturing chemists in Manchester, England.
They produced various mineral waters which this bottle would have orginally contained.
-
As far as the label on the bottle is concerned, probably a 'recent marriage' of an old label and an old bottle that never originally went together.

​


----------



## John Russell (Dec 10, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Does that Bottle have an internal threaded screw top?


Yes


----------



## John Russell (Dec 10, 2022)

Old Wiltshire said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint but the Jewsbury, Brown bottle is from a large manufacturing chemists in Manchester, England.
> They produced various mineral waters which this bottle would have orginally contained.
> ...


Thank you for the information. It was baffling me. Do you think there is any value in the bottle?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2022)

I'll have to agree with Old Wiltshire. Seems about right. I would think the bottle would be worth more with out the wrong label & label worth more with out the wrong bottle. The 2 do not appear to belong together. Just my opinion. others may vary. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah that label looks suspiciously white for one as old as that.  Hard to tell without higher-res photos if it's a real NOS label or just a modern reproduction.  Even without the label being correct it's still a nice internal thread soda bottle though.


----------



## John Russell (Dec 12, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah that label looks suspiciously white for one as old as that.  Hard to tell without higher-res photos if it's a real NOS label or just a modern reproduction.  Even without the label being correct it's still a nice internal thread soda bottle though.


I think the label has faded due to the bottle been washed several times. 
It has been suggested that the bottle is could be sold without the label and the label sold separately, the big issue is that I don't know how to remove the label without damaging it. Also I don't have a clue how much I should advertise it for.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 12, 2022)

Take a razor blade on angle, almost flat against bottle & slowly work your way under label to remove it. give it a try. As for Price maybe throw on ebay for $9.99 opening Bid & no reserve & see what happens? Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 13, 2022)

John Russell said:


> I think the label has faded due to the bottle been washed several times.
> It has been suggested that the bottle is could be sold without the label and the label sold separately, the big issue is that I don't know how to remove the label without damaging it. Also I don't have a clue how much I should advertise it for.


I was more referring to the colour of the paper, which would typically be expected to have gone yellow at this point.  I don't think yellowed paper becomes white no matter how many times you wash it, though I admit I've never tried.


----------



## dano2l (Dec 16, 2022)

Is there any chance a Guinness bottler (or pub?) refilled an old bottle and slapped a label on it?


----------

